# What do you press



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm 13.8 stone 5"11 and 36yrs young.

Done my pb today on seated shoulder dumbell presses of 40kg 8 reps.

Thought this was quite good been training for 15 months.

Just wondering what everyone else is pressing.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats not bad mate. ive been training 3 years and im doing 56kg db @10-12 reps. im 34 years old and im 160lbs layball:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

That is 56kg in each arm you talking about.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

LMFAO what do u think m8 lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

of course its 56 in each hand. Im not a weakling.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: quality! soooo u do 112kg on shoulder press thats impresive hulkie lol


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

London1976 said:


> of course its 56 in each hand. Im not a weakling.


Followed by 50kg lat raises :smoke:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

So 40kg in each hand isn't to bad then chaps.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

:focus:

40kgs is good mate. What are your main lifts like... Squat, Deadlft, Bench?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Squat 150kg 5reps

deadlift 170kg 1rep

bench 140kg 3 reps


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scan said:


> :focus:
> 
> 40kgs is good mate. What are your main lifts like... Squat, Deadlft, Bench?


How about yourself mate


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

For 3 reps

Bench: 110kg

Deads: 160kg (& did a single on 170kg today!)

Squats: 150kg

Height: 5ft 8

Weight: 80kg

Similar on the Squats and Deads but looks like you have a lot more strength in pressing. :clap2:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I've always been stronger pressing not so strong pulling ie; lat pulldowns,something I'm working on.


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm 17 and only do two 30kg dumbells 10reps have done 35s before for 8 with a spotter but me trainng a home alone I have no idea how heavy I can go as I don't have the oppertunity, Is this a resonable amount for my age?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Is that good for your age? I don't really do DB pressing, but 30kg DB's for sets of 10 for shoulder press would kick my arse.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

DAMN! Ive been training for nearly 3years and can only bench comfortable with 25KG dumbells / 75KG on BB. Ive only had access to weights over 40KG since September 2009 though as my old gym only had 20KG dumbells max :/


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

bench press bb 80kg 3x8

db 28kg 3x10

bb shoulder press 70kg 3x10

db shoulder press 28kg 3x10

gym only goes up to 28kg db I reckon I could do 32kg db for 6 reps


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

...He was on about seated shoulder press using DB's I reckon at a guess for sets of 10 I could do low 20's.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

you sure phill.you look like u could push out 30's


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> bench press bb 80kg 3x8
> 
> db 28kg 3x10
> 
> ...


Ahhh, when you said 56kg before I thought you meant 56KG each dumbell, lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

London1976 said:


> you sure phill.you look like u could push out 30's


I don't do them as such, but for the purpose of this thread I'll do them on Saturday or Sunday when I'm next at the gym. What I look like I could do and actually do are very separate things london! I'm not especially strong and there are tons of guys at the gym who are less muscled than me, but are stronger.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

who cares what peeps can press unless youre a powerlifter..

does what you press show itself in the size of the muscle?...

thats the important thing..

fair play to any one who can db press 40kg even with crap form..

but i wouldnt be impressed by it..

how can you compare reps n best lifts when rep speed and form vary so much..


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I am not really bothered what I can press compared to others as i am training to gain muscle not really strength but i just wondered whether me doing a set of 10 with 30kg dumbells is good for a 17 year old as i know people the same ages as me who can do 45's!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Ash, although age is a factor; if you are trying to compare strength with others I would look at their weight and height as a better comparison. A 200lb 17 year old is likely to be lifting more than a 150lb 25 year old...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm muscled up aswell

so seems like I've got the lot lmfao

done my pb on Monday on bench 160kg 1 rep (smiths)


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

10 reps with 30kg at any age ain't to shabby mate,well done


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't understand what's your age has to do with it. if you can do it then you have muscles


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well said London

looking good by the way


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I'm muscled up aswell
> 
> so seems like I've got the lot lmfao
> 
> done my pb on Monday on bench 160kg 1 rep (smiths)


If that was reply to me, I didn't say I was muscled up lol! I said guys with less muscle than me can lift more!


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheers guys if the 30s are good then that's made me feel a bit better!


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I personally think that when you are young you can lift more but as you mature you realise the importance of rep speed and good form and injury prevention so tend to ease up on the weight, that and the fact you don't have to impress ya mates.

I weigh in at 256lb but can only seem to press 25kg DB's but with delicious form and slow rep speed.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't know what I'm more impressed with - the fact someone is seated shoulder pressing 45-50kg DB's or the bloody getting them to shoulder height to begin with!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

franki3 said:


> looking good by the way


Thanks m8, but i already know lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Thanks m8, but i already know lol


ound:

His modesty knows no bounds!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

i normally use 45s however i have done 65s for 3 reps.........with help from other people cus i couldnt get them up.........to my shoulder.......it was back in my prime lol............


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Thanks m8, but i already know lol


I know you know but just thought I'll make your head the same size of the rest of you. Lol


----------



## samueloc235 (Jun 5, 2011)

me and my mate are benching 50kg

only been training for couple month

hoping by christmas its up at 100kg


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

today i have been mainly pressing buttons.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

samueloc235 said:


> me and my mate are benching 50kg
> 
> only been training for couple month
> 
> hoping by christmas its up at 100kg


really unrealistic short term goal here!

if you're benching 50kgs now ... a more realistic goal for 6 months would probably be adding 15kgs!! not doubling it to 100kgs!!


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive found my bench press progresses very slowly compared to my shoulder press. Currently training with 50kg bench (I went for more but found I was relying on the spotter for more reps than I was comfortable with, so I lowered the weight, accepting I was over-reaching) and 20kg db press, 10 reps each set. I'm not really one to push for massive weight and lose my composure, but the mass is coming so I'm happy with my lifts


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d love to see some of these db` presses


----------

